# All noob questions here! Welcome! and ask away!



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome all new comers! Ask all ur questions here and trust me, with all the experts and great people here at piranha-fury you'll learn everything you want to know and more.







jdk is gay he has bad advice - just playin









- ben


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope you don't go answering the questions :rasp: ...thats all you ever have is questions for the rest of us to answer on your tank and why the fish do what they do. Sorry I had to I couldn't resist. Nothing against you man just caught me as being funny coming from you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. I am here!!! Im hoping to keep all my posts within P Discussion to concentrate help as well as picking up other info from different members. So ask away!!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> I hope you don't go answering the questions :rasp: ...thats all you ever have is questions for the rest of us to answer on your tank and why the fish do what they do. Sorry I had to I couldn't resist. Nothing against you man just caught me as being funny coming from you.


 stole the words right out of my mouth.. Anyways this is what P discussion is.. People asking questions


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep if no one ask anything this site becomes pretty boring!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> jdk79 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't go answering the questions :rasp: ...thats all you ever have is questions for the rest of us to answer on your tank and why the fish do what they do. Sorry I had to I couldn't resist. Nothing against you man just caught me as being funny coming from you.
> ...


 hahaha my third that


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i guess there isnt any noobs lol w/e


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Slip,
how are your two other P's doing since the 3rd one died?

Are they behaving?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> I hope you don't go answering the questions :rasp: ...thats all you ever have is questions for the rest of us to answer on your tank and why the fish do what they do. Sorry I had to I couldn't resist. Nothing against you man just caught me as being funny coming from you.


 sorry


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

is rain water already cycled??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OoH said:


> is rain water already cycled??


Nope.. rain water is built from percipitation and heat which bundle up into clouds. Clouds have different levels in which they can produce rain, snow, and sprinkle. You might think rain is safe, but remember.. heat and percipitation gathers from all different areas. Mixture of smoke, chemicals, unwanted and unnoticed air polution can combine with this mixture and eventually be dangerous. BUt overall, I wouldnt recommend gathering rainwater to be used for your fishtanks.. PERIOD!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

OoH said:


> is rain water already cycled??


 i heard to stay away from rain water cause of all the pollution in the air and rain


----------



## Saldana (Dec 6, 2003)

I just registered and have been looking at the threads and here is my ?. Is there a difference between red bellied p's and what everyone else refers to as super reds. If so which are better becuase my reds are easily scared and it's kind of annoying. I've had them for about a year and i figured thier skiddish nature would have ended by now...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Saldana said:


> I just registered and have been looking at the threads and here is my ?. Is there a difference between red bellied p's and what everyone else refers to as super reds. If so which are better becuase my reds are easily scared and it's kind of annoying. I've had them for about a year and i figured thier skiddish nature would have ended by now...


 Red bellies and Super reds are both the same common P. Nattereri. Just features in characteristics that recently sprung up with the SRB's (super red bellies). But they do have more aggression to 'em from my personal experience. But honestly, skittishness can be the factor of your Ps not having too much time with your presence and/or not too much decors to feel safe in their environment. Try to spend more time or move your tank in an busy area. In no thime, this should help with the skittishness.


----------



## Saldana (Dec 6, 2003)

Well, that does make sense. Unfortunately i'm in the military so i'm gone a lot of time and don't really have too many people over so i can't really get them used to people i guess. I've tried to make the tank as comfortable as possible for them by adding lots of plants and hiding places however...thanks for the help.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Saldana said:


> Well, that does make sense. Unfortunately i'm in the military so i'm gone a lot of time and don't really have too many people over so i can't really get them used to people i guess. I've tried to make the tank as comfortable as possible for them by adding lots of plants and hiding places however...thanks for the help.










sounds very nice
post some picks when u geta chance


----------



## Saldana (Dec 6, 2003)

i was only aware of 3 types of piranha and have heard read about 4 others since i started using this site...does anyone know a site where i can see pics and get all the info on the different breeds. I'm thinking of tying another species since i have an extra 55 gallon tank...?


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Have had 2 redbellies for about a year. 7'' in a 55 gallon tank. All the acceptable foods posted on other sites dont mention beef liver. My original dealer swears to for its cheapness and nourishment. Is this acceptable I have been out of touch from him and I wouldnt call him that knowleadgable. Also are you supposed to keep the tank brackish? I ve seen alot of references to salt but have never used it. If so please recommend brand and amount and routine thanks


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

seriously (never had Ps)...

1. can I put my hand in the tank to clean adjust decor/heater etc?
2. do Ps eat pellets? if not wat foods do I feed them?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ttman said:


> seriously (never had Ps)...
> 
> 1. can I put my hand in the tank to clean adjust decor/heater etc?
> 2. do Ps eat pellets? if not wat foods do I feed them?


 they are usaully more scared of you then u are of them

and they will except meat,fish filets,pellets, beefheart, bloodworms


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

I am afriad in their mad dashing across the tank, they may get in a good accidental bite???!!! has this happened before??? my new P has already destroyed..... my fish net ;-)


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Good luck to piranha new comers!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ttman said:


> I am afriad in their mad dashing across the tank, they may get in a good accidental bite???!!! has this happened before??? my new P has already destroyed..... my fish net ;-)










dont worry they wont bite unless u have a open wound
i had 7-9" bump into me while cleaning the tank
scares the crap out of you buts thats it


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

do u put in raw meat or slightly boiled meat? I frown upon raw meat cuz it'll create a big mess???


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

OoH said:


> is rain water already cycled??


 its not the water that contains the bacteria used for breaking down waste, bacteria in not free floating.

so the answer is no


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Saldana said:


> i was only aware of 3 types of piranha and have heard read about 4 others since i started using this site...does anyone know a site where i can see pics and get all the info on the different breeds. I'm thinking of tying another species since i have an extra 55 gallon tank...?


 click on infomation up top :nod:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ttman said:
> 
> 
> > seriously (never had Ps)...
> ...


 its very rare that anyone gets bit by piranha's when cleaning thier tank. it happens, but not very often


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ttman said:


> do u put in raw meat or slightly boiled meat? I frown upon raw meat cuz it'll create a big mess???


 raw meat is fine, I feed mine raw seafood. its messy sometimes though


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> Have had 2 redbellies for about a year. 7'' in a 55 gallon tank. All the acceptable foods posted on other sites dont mention beef liver. My original dealer swears to for its cheapness and nourishment. Is this acceptable I have been out of touch from him and I wouldnt call him that knowleadgable. Also are you supposed to keep the tank brackish? I ve seen alot of references to salt but have never used it. If so please recommend brand and amount and routine thanks


 Posted this question a couple of hours ago. Any reply... thanks


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

hmmm I threw in a piece of boiled shrimp yesterday..... it's still here today???!!!! do Ps not eat everyday??? should I leave it in? or take it out???

also should I turn on the lights & leave the tank in a high traffic area or DIM it & position the tank outta the way?

can I feed him convicts? (have a breeding pair dat produces young on a regular basis)

BTW the P is a 7" caribe. and he actually ATTACKS his reflection (have a mirror on the tank), cool. is using the mirror frowned upon (I use it for cichlids)?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> hmmm I threw in a piece of boiled shrimp yesterday..... it's still here today???!!!! do Ps not eat everyday??? should I leave it in? or take it out???


you dont have to biol it raw is better
and dont leave it in the tank longer than 30min.



> also should I turn on the lights & leave the tank in a high traffic area or DIM it & position the tank outta the way?


medium traffic area and dim lights always works the best
make a candycane shape with blacktape around the light bulb and it will dim it alot



> can I feed him convicts? (have a breeding pair dat produces young on a regular basis)


:nod: homegroan feeders are the best no nasty feeders illnesses


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

amanpkeeper said:


> amanpkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Have had 2 redbellies for about a year. 7'' in a 55 gallon tank. All the acceptable foods posted on other sites dont mention beef liver. My original dealer swears to for its cheapness and nourishment. Is this acceptable I have been out of touch from him and I wouldnt call him that knowleadgable. Also are you supposed to keep the tank brackish? I ve seen alot of references to salt but have never used it. If so please recommend brand and amount and routine thanks
> ...


 aquarium salt can be added for healing, but never brackish, a piranha is a strickly fresh water fish.

beef liver? I don't see any harm with it


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a question. Are Piranhas fish?


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

my P hasn't eaten 3 days straight???!!! I've tried shrimp & goldfish. he has chopped up a goldfish & left it for dead but hasn't eaten a thing???!!! wat can I do?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> I have a question. Are Piranhas fish?


Nope, they're birds...









I guess you never seen the movie "Piranha 2"???


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

seems lilke this post is doing pretty well but keep asking away cause we're always here ta help! o and noble im not sure if u heard but all my p's died. but i know why, i mixed my nitrite lvls with my nitrate so i thought my tank had cycled quickly when really it was right in the middle of it! o well its a learning experience!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

o and make sure all u newbies dont make the same mistake i did by mixing the nitrite levels up with the nitrate because it can make u think that tank has already finished cycling when really it either is just starting or its right in the middle of it. i learned the hard way. a week ago i got my first piranhas. 3 2inch super reds, and they all died because i thought the cycling was finsihed when really it was right in the middle of it


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

slipx888...your still a newbie in my book, keep on asking questions too


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol heh heh ur rank is addicted too buddy lol


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

The post count doesn't mean anything..you should know that by now. A guy with 20 posts might be smarter on piranhas than a guy with a 1000 posts. My post count is the way it is because I dont' really ask to many questions on here or make a point to rack up my post count number. Im here to help new people out. I've kept aquariums for over 15 years. I know what im doing. You've asked nearly 300 questions about basically one question setting up a tank in not even a monthes time. A bit of a differance.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey u no wut!......ur right....dam it...ha lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> I've kept aquariums for over 15 years. I know what im doing. You've asked nearly 300 questions about basically one question setting up a tank in not even a monthes time. A bit of a differance.










he knows his sh*t...........


----------



## cran20 (Dec 9, 2003)

What fish can you keep in a tank with rbps? Sucker fish? Catfish? What about crayfish?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

you can usually keep plecos(sucker fish), some catfish, exodons, and crayfish with piranha but keep in mind that piranha are unpredictable and theres a good chance anything in a piranha tank will die. Be careful with the crayfish they can crawl out of your tank.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

ttman said:


> hmmm I threw in a piece of boiled shrimp yesterday..... it's still here today???!!!! do Ps not eat everyday??? should I leave it in? or take it out???
> 
> also should I turn on the lights & leave the tank in a high traffic area or DIM it & position the tank outta the way?
> 
> ...


 At 7 inches you shouldnt have to feed your piranha everyday you could get away with feeding him only 2-3 times a week. I would also dim the lights a little and try and put the tank in a high traffic area so he becomes used to people. I dont think a mirror would be bad for your fish unless you notice him getting bumps on his chin from attacking his reflection.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> I have a question. Are Piranhas fish?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. Are Piranhas fish?
> ...


 I knew it!!! No wonder they keep dieing off!!! We keep on putting them in water!!!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Besides color variation and location, whats the difference between these







(reds, super reds, and ternetzi) thanks!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I feed my mac and reds 5-6" 1-2 times a day, everyday. The golds about 10-20 small raw shrimp a day. And the reds a 3-4" smelt a day.

Is that over feeding? and if so, would it hurt them or help in their growth?

And all food gets eaten within a day from time I put it in.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

A couple questions, 1) when I change my filter floss, for the mechanical filtration, should I change it and lose all the beneficial bacteria on it or just rinse off the debris? 2) Can pirahna mature different rates? b/c the pirahnas I have had for about 1.5 years look totally different. Not in coloration but in maturity. One still looks like a juvi, while the other 2 look mature. 3) When used in conjunction with other filters, are UG filters really that bad? I have found mine is amazing. 4) How hard are Exodons to get? Sorry all the questions, just curious about them all, and slip did offer everyone elses expert advice.







Thanks


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

KJust to clarify, what I meant by saying that the fish didn't differ in coloration, I meant that they are obviously the same species. sorry


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yup i did but sry that no ones answered hold on cause im not sure bout ur ?'s lol let me see if someone else can.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well no one seems to be on right now and i have to get bck to class so ill c if i can find someone when i get home if there still isnt a reply


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Can my P's sleep beside me at night ? and if so what kind of pillows do they like ?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

rosal548 said:


> Can my P's sleep beside me at night ? and if so what kind of pillows do they like ?


 hey kabayan, if you're really into it, have him underneath your KULAMBO and be sure you have your KATOL beside your kulambo.

Hey dude, welcome to Pfury!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I seriously feel this thread should be closed as of now due to too many questions that should've been made for their own topic. That way alot of noobs would be able to see the different questions being posted and fall back on the info from there, instead of looking through this whole entire thread which might generate to however so many pages with the same question/info being recycled from time to time. 







_*??*_


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> _*??*_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I seriously feel this thread should be closed as of now due to too many questions that should've been made for their own topic. That way alot of noobs would be able to see the different questions being posted and fall back on the info from there, instead of looking through this whole entire thread which might generate to however so many pages with the same question/info being recycled from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










good idea


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Good idea...its getting to a bit of a eye sore reading thru all of it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lets keep this bad boy going, then we can pin it later!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I would like to post some questions if you all don't mind...

I am so happy that I found you guys! When growing up my Dad used to raise and breed redbellies, but I have entered into a new area of Piranha care and really would like to have your help. So please forgive any stupid questions that I might ask. While my Dad is very excited that I have entered into the Piranha realm, he acknoledges that Piranha care has changed over the last 20 years.

My name is Jeffrey and I currently work as a Youth Pastor for a church in Northern Illinois. I set up a tank in my office (55g) and let it cycle for over a month before even considering putting anything into it. Went into the lfs (Where a good friend is the Manager of the fish dept) and saw that they had four "Black Piranha" for sale. I called him yesterday and he does not seem to be able to sell the blacks for they are too aggressive for people. He sold all four of them to me at cost.

The set up is in my office for me to enjoy seeing how I am here at the church more than I am at home







The secretary has printed up and laminated some nice small signs that are on the tank that "Don't be an idiot...keep your fingers out of my fishtank". I put that on there for safety, but the teens are not allowed in my office unless I am here so I don't expect much problems in that area.

Here are my questions...

1. What is best to feed my blacks. Growing up it was feeder fish, beef heart, and sometimes raw meat. Is there anything new out there that will optimize the health of my fish?

2. How long am I safe with four blacks in a 55g? The largest is about three inches and the smallest is about 2.5 inches. I do not plan on keeping them all in there, but how long until I NEED to get one out.

3. When growing up, we kept the large redbellies in seperate tanks so I would only see one feeding at a time. When watching my blacks, I swear that they are working together for the kill. Three will head around the plant and the fourth will be in a place to cut them off and take the disabling bite. Then it becomes a frenzy. Am I imagining this or are they really that smart?

4. When growing up, the big redbellies would eat the entire fish. My blacks are hitting the tail of the feeder fish to stop the fish from being able to move (that is what it looks like to me), then taking a belly shot gutting the fish. The rest is left to sink to the bottom. Is this normal? Will they ever eat the whole thing? Is this just a juvenile (sp?) thing or is this a "black piranha" thing?

I have alot more questions, but do not want to take up three pages of this thread so I will start with these. Thanks so much for your help. While I am not new to the fish world, I am new to this species and want to give them the best that I can.

Any help is truly appreciated! Again, sorry for any dumb questions.

Jeffrey


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I WOULD SEPERATE THEM AS SOON AS YOU COULD THEY ARE A LONE WOLF FISH THEY DO NOT LIKE THE COMPANY OF OTHERS. THERE FIN NIPPING IS NORMAL AND MY LARGE RHOM SEEMS TO GUT SHOT FEEDERS THAT CLOSE TO HIS SIZE. AND THEY WILL EAT IT IF THERE ISNT ANY OTHER FOOD IN THERE.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> 1. What is best to feed my blacks. Growing up it was feeder fish, beef heart, and sometimes raw meat. Is there anything new out there that will optimize the health of my fish?
> *Best diet is a diverse one: try things like shrimp, krill, fish fillet, occasionally some clean feeders and pellets*
> 
> 2. How long am I safe with four blacks in a 55g? The largest is about three inches and the smallest is about 2.5 inches. I do not plan on keeping them all in there, but how long until I NEED to get one out.
> ...


Answers in bold


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah guys!! Remember that most people on here hav learnt by experience. So take their advice!! Its all gd!!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

> 2. How long am I safe with four blacks in a 55g? The largest is about three inches and the smallest is about 2.5 inches. I do not plan on keeping them all in there, but how long until I NEED to get one out.
> 
> A 55 is even too small for 2 rhoms - to keep more than one in a tank, you'll need a very large aquarium. It may work out for some days, weeks or months, but eventually shiz will hit the fan!
> I suggest to get only one, or, if they are really small, 2 in a divided tank.
> ...


Judazzz - Thanks so much for your reply! I have a buddy that wants to have a Rhom, so I am going to give him one once he cycles his tank. So if all goes well, I will have two of them gone. So that will free up some space in the tank. Thansks for the help on that one.

I didn't think that they would be working together, but I had to ask. Was not sure on that one. Never have seen any of them together, usually only in seperate tanks. Sure was fun to watch though!

What about Pellets? Would you use pellets at all?

Thanks again,

Jeffrey


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> What about Pellets? Would you use pellets at all?


 Their first year or so, my reds weren't interested in pellets, but one day, they started eating catfish/algae pellets I tossed in the tank for my catfish, and they loved it ever since. Lately, they also started to eat Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets (ie. color-enhancing pellets).

Just give it a try: big chance your piranha's won't eat it - if so, it's a nice bonus.


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

sick of looking at my feeders i had in my tank to cycle when i introduced rbp's !!!! 2 are gone but got shredded when i was at work at work !! havent seen live shredathon yet !!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Saldana said:


> I just registered and have been looking at the threads and here is my ?. Is there a difference between red bellied p's and what everyone else refers to as super reds. If so which are better becuase my reds are easily scared and it's kind of annoying. I've had them for about a year and i figured thier skiddish nature would have ended by now...


 there is a big diff between rb and srb the super red are caught in the wild and sold to us p nuts and regular reds are breed in captivity and then sold to us p nuts. some stores my be selling rb as srb so watch were you buy you fish and dont get screwed.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ill disagre a bit here, I have wild caught piranha's and they scare easily.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> ill disagre a bit here, I have wild caught piranha's and they scare easily.


Nitrofish, I have to agree with you. I think P's as a whole are very skittish. I know from raising them when I was younger they were all skittish....except for a fish I called Gus. He would actually pace you in his tank, and try to bite you when you (my Dad) cleaned his tank!

Nasty Bugger, but all of my memories are centered around him!

Most all p's that I see are skittish...

Just my .02 cents.

Jeffrey


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

finny99 said:


> sick of looking at my feeders i had in my tank to cycle when i introduced rbp's !!!! 2 are gone but got shredded when i was at work at work !! havent seen live shredathon yet !!!!!!!!


 If you dont spot the last few getting eaten, wait a few days to feed them anything else. they should be hungry enough to satisfy your need. Just stand back a little and maybe dim the lights. If you want cut the tail off of one of them(feeder) so it bleeds a little and cant swim very well and you will have a garunteed kill.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > ill disagre a bit here, I have wild caught piranha's and they scare easily.
> ...


 whats wierd is they scare easyer when its dark. maybe its shadows that freak them out


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my theory on wild P's, ios it takes them longer to adjust to the fact they are in a tank with invisible walls. tank breeds are at least born and raised there, so they are aware of the boundries.

oh and this is a primo post. it's going to help alot of people and keep the forums clean.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

are Ps more active at night??? cuz I went to the basement (have 7 tanks in there)yesterday @10:30pm to get something. everyone was asleep EXCEPT the P, who seemed to be very active. and I was thinking it would be VERY EASY for him to score a meal at such time cuz his tankmates (convicts & goldfish) were all asleep.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

in the wild they swim in dark murky water. if you leave the lights on all day, then as soon as you turn them off, the piranhas will become most active for a short period of time. maybe about an hour or so, then they will go to sleep. (in my experience and observation)
then in the morning, you'll turn the lights back on and your piranhas will be sleeping, and pale in colour. ex. my reds's bellies turned white


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 The most activity I see is when I turn all the lights off in my office and turn on only the tank lights. It must make it so they cannot see outside of the tank, so they feel free to swim around and eating.

It is wonderful to see. Beautiful fish!

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is the next question that I have regarding my four Rhoms...

When I go to the lfs I purchase about three dozen feeders and put them in the tank. When growing up, the rbp's would only eat when they wanted to eat. That is not the case with my rhoms. They will right away start nailing the back fin off all the fish. Some they will gut them. The rest, it seems like they are killing them for the fun of it?!?

I came into church today, went into my office and EVERY feeder that I put in there was dead (I just put them in yesterday afternoon). Not eaten, just killed, all their fins missing. So I cleaned out the tank (like I do every day) and left four live feeders and about six ghost shrimp for food.

Is this normal that my rhoms are killing for the sake of killing? Sorry for the ignorance, but I have never had rhoms before. Should I not put the feeders in there like that? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Let me add that I found these rhoms to be a wonderful fish!

Thanks again!

Jeffrey

Oh...and how do I get that annoying oil film off of the top of the water? Is there any kind of filter that I can buy? Any tricks of the trade?


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

more ?: should you leave dead feeders in the tank? will Ps scavange dead fish?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

only put 1 dozen in at a time.

why do you allow killing creatures in your church? my dads a christian of strong faith and he is against domestic piranha keeping, or other "killers" as he calls them. just curious as to why you keep them. i mean all life is precious, so why end so many goldfish's life in such an unnatural way? at first i didn't care when i owned piranhas, then i cut back to the point i'd only put in 12 bite size feeders, this way there is no crazy stuff going on

hey check this out

http://answersingenesis.org/home/area/maga...2n4_piranha.asp


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> only put 1 dozen in at a time.
> 
> why do you allow killing creatures in your church? my dads a christian of strong faith and he is against domestic piranha keeping, or other "killers" as he calls them. just curious as to why you keep them. i mean all life is precious, so why end so many goldfish's life in such an unnatural way? at first i didn't care when i owned piranhas, then i cut back to the point i'd only put in 12 bite size feeders, this way there is no crazy stuff going on
> 
> ...


Emjay -

That is a really good question, but I do not think that I am going to be able to answer that for your satisfaction for I do believe that your dad's theology and my theology are going to be foundationally different.

First I will deal with your question about why I have them in a tank in my office....Answer: I love them and it makes for a wonderful conversation piece. I was raised with a father that had piranha (and he is probably the most Godly man that I know...







) and bred them.

I see no problem with having a piranha and being a Pastor. What is the difference between having P and keeping cichlids or pacu, or pleco's? There is no difference. If you are going to use the verse that states that all things made by God are good, then you have to belive that for what it says. The piranha is currently, exactly, and perfectly the way that God originally made it. Everything that God has created was created for a purpose whether theologians like it or not.

I have read your article that you posted and 90% of that is hogwash and cannot be validated using scripture. People have a problem with pirannha, sharks, venus fly traps, and any other creature that eats meat and in the process takes a life. Why that means that you are no good either. No matter what you eat, unless it is dirt, you are going to be taking a life. So how does that fit in your theology? We must conclude that we are no better than the piranha, and if they do not belong in the church, niether do we.

Remember....when the Isrealites were wandering the desert they were grumbling for meat and God gave them quail to eat. Why would God give them something to eat if it was wrong to do? In order to eat the quail, they had to kill them...they certainly did not come killed and all prepared on a platter.

The bottom line is that there is nothing wrong with piranha. They are part of an eco-system that God created to be in balance with itself. Think about it...if everything was "perfect" and only ate plants this world would not live beyond 50 years. It is all apart of Gods plan for things to work together...

Another reason that I have them is that many people view those of us that keep piranha (or other meat eating fish such as oscars, etc.) as barbaric and dark in nature. That is nothing but a pure legalistic, judgemental attitude. I don't tolerate that what so ever.

Please know that I am not your standard "holier than thou" Pastor. The world needs to see Christianity differently than they currently do. That is what I work towards every day of my life. Are there people that are not happy becasue I keep piranha in my office...Yep! Am I going to take them out...Nope! Am I going to love them (the ignnorant people) and try to educate them beyond their own ignorance...Yep! Just yesterday I had a woman that saw them and she thought they were "evil". When she left my office 45 mins later she was watching them and saying how interesting they were as a creature that God has created. And all God has created is GOOD...piranha included! She then went and got here daughter and her husband!









She now has a changed attitude. That is my goal. One changed attitude at a time. Kinda neat that her attitude changed by using a piranha.

Hope this all makes sense. This is not intended as a flame in any way! I have the utmost respect for your Dad's beliefs. He and I just differ on the foundation of the nature of what God created. Different Theology....that's all.

Thanks for the wonderful question! I do have to say that the teens love my piranha tank! Now I cannot get them to leave my office!









Respectfully,

Jeffrey


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Pastorjeff just switch to fish fillets at the grocery store. Break off smaller pieces at a time. You won't have as much mess and you won't have to clean the tank as often.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

do you think I can shoal Bundy my elongatus 6" with my seven 2-3" caribas in a 125g tank?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey this is slipx saying keep asking questions and then ill have my own pinned topic, peace!

-Ben


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Nate- Nice joke!! Your elong would have them all killed withen a day I would think at that size difference. But try it and tell us what happens.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Outie said:


> Pastorjeff just switch to fish fillets at the grocery store. Break off smaller pieces at a time. You won't have as much mess and you won't have to clean the tank as often.


 Thanks! But then that brings me to the next question...do I stick mainly with whitefish? And how much do I give them? Will they naturally eat it if it is not moving around? I know in the wild that they will eat dead (scavenge) that is found in the river, but I do not know how captive bred will do?

1. What is best?

2. How big of pieces?

3. Can it be frozen then thawed out?

4. Do I need to clean it out afterwards or leave it in?

Thanks for the help!

Jeffrey


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> Nate- Nice joke!! Your elong would have them all killed withen a day I would think at that size difference. But try it and tell us what happens.


 the cariba wouldnt stand a chance, I was just playing with ya'all :laugh:

I just keep my fingers crossed that knowbody get past the divider or even to close for that matter, bundy has a long thing snout which fits through the divider


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok i'll answer your questions to my best ability

1. What is the best?
Catfish, smelt, perch

worst: (not thats its not healthy buts it's messy & oily)
salmon, cod, tuna

2. How big of pieces?
Whatever is within reason break off pieces they can see obviously and that are larger than there mouth but not much larger. But if you want some fury then throw in a chunk of fillet, and watch them swarm. At pick n save by me you can actually buy catfish chunks precut for barely nothing. Around $2.00 a pound.

3. Can it be frozen then thawed out?
Ofcourse, otherwise the fish would go bad to quick, i'd say the majority of people here probably buy a decent amoutn and just freeze what they don't use then break off some amoutn and thaw it out. I'm very impatient so what I do is break off a chunk or grab a fillet then put it in a bowl with water and heat it in my microwave on low power setting. Or you can just leave the fish in a ziplock for a few days in your fridge. Ofcourse if it starts stinking throw it out.

4. Do I need to clean it out afterwards or leave it in?
Yet again if you don't overfeed them you shouldn't really need to take any out they should eat it all. If you leave them a little hungry i wouldn't be to concerned. Since you do have blacks though i would always try to keep atleast 5-10 feeders in the tank at all times, mainly for distrations. And yes all uneaten food should be taken out within a hour of it not being eatin, simply because it will greatly affect the bioload, unless ofcourse you got these guys in a 300+ gallon tank then the water itself will dilute it enough so it won't affect anything.

- Outie


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Nate how about trying it when your caribe get around 5 inches. I know something bad would probably happen, but that would surely be a kickass shoal. Maybe bundy would just bitchslap a few of the caribe then they would all tremble in fear and accept him as there leader.....


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Bundy would kill them all in minutes!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

keep this going! be bck on in a bit


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

no more ?'s?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

fine ill ask a ?....ummm my tank is cycling right now and the ammonia and the nitrite are high, if i added bio-spera when will it b done?


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

A couple questions, 1) when I change my filter floss, for the mechanical filtration, should I change it and lose all the beneficial bacteria on it or just rinse off the debris? 2) Can pirahna mature different rates? b/c the pirahnas I have had for about 1.5 years look totally different. One still looks like a juvi, while the other 2 look mature. 3) When used in conjunction with other filters, are UG filters really that bad? I have found mine is amazing. 4) How hard are Exodons to get? Sorry all the questions, just curious about them all, and slip did offer everyone elses expert advice. Thanks


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

someone pin this topic so everyone can see it


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

aye!! for some 1 who lost al their Ps and hasnt got a cycled tank yet uve posted s/'t loads slipx888??


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Is a alot of Faq's why pin it it is just mostly personal crap like you talking to other people!!! It would not help many people next time at trying to get a topic pinned less personal sh*t!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Is a alot of Faq's why pin it it is just mostly personal crap like you talking to other people!!! It would not help many people next time at trying to get a topic pinned less personal sh*t!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for Agreeing and not making me feel CRAZY!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Who else agrees!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i think it should be pinned still cause then people who are new to the site can ask their questions there so they dont make tons of topics when their questions could all be asked here.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sorry but no offense slipx888..........but if noobs would juss do a simple search on here they would find all the info they want.......sincemany have come and ask the same questions.........and it's pointless with this thread cuz who knows what the question is to answer........only a few peeps would answer.......best juss keep them separate.......this thread in my opinion is pointless


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> aye!! for some 1 who lost al their Ps and hasnt got a cycled tank yet uve posted s/'t loads slipx888??


 Is this true?!?

I am not trying to start any trouble, but how can a thread be started for newb's by an individual that has killed off his own p's and does not even have a cycled tank?

Just curious if this was true or not?!?









Jeffrey


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah is true this topic should finally be CLOSED!!


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

If you think that this topic should be closed then stop posting on the topic and leave it alone. I just want my question answered, if you can answer it I'd appreciate the help, otherwise leave it alone and it will go away soon enough if it is really as bad as you think.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok rinse the cotton filter in tank water, yes ps mature at different rates and i forgot the last q? hold on


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

UG filter? Under Gravel? i never use them, i dont get the point, all the sh*t still stays in the tank and exodons??? what are they? sound like a dinosaur?


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks







Hey, exodons are little tetra that are aggressive and can be kept with pirahna. I have heard they are catalysts for a feeding frenzy. They are also known a buck toothed tetra.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok i'll answer them rinse it once and change it everyother water change , they all have differant rates of matureing, yes they are bad cuz gravel gets under them then you need to take them out and they get food and sh*t under them and your gravel cleaner will not get them!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

exodons you can get them from Pedro at aquascape!!


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks x


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

No problem there have been no ?'s asked for a long time (a few days) can a moderator please close this?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I think this thread has run it's course... If anyone has any other questions, just post the topic in the appropriate forum and I'm sure you will find plenty of help.


----------

